# Stanford Financial Group Case



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

FBI - Seeking Stanford Victims - Press Room - Headline Archives 03-09-09

The Stanford Financial Group, which provides wealth management services to customers in some 140 countries, is under FBI investigation. On February 26, its Chief Investment Officer was charged with obstructing a separate investigation by the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission. If you have investigative information that might help in this case, please use the electronic public leads and tips form at https://tips.fbi.gov/.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Just a few weeks ago they raided an office in Houston for financial fraud. Is this the same case?


----------

